# Pics of the devil dog



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wanted to show this to you guys. This came off one of my trail cameras at the property that was discussed in my previous posts. Sorry its blurry but he was moving so.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So are you out there calling that dog ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Get that XLR250 going ! Good luck on em Ben.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Go get him bgfireguy!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

You can hunt right now in IL at night but it ends like mid feb, so get him on his terms. Put out a bait pile with hogwire over it and anchored to keep them from dragging it off, maybe even a red light affixed over the bait even a dim one--then wait. They will come.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

_Set a trap at your location...you know he it there and you might catch it all on film_


----------

